# My 4 year old son is driving me crazy! Help!



## JessicaD24

My 4 year old son is driving me crazy. My husband is never at home to help. I'm really thinking about talking to a counceler because I think I'm having mental issues. I'm on anxity medicines & they work great when I'm not around my child. But, when he is out of control I get manic. He does not listen, he is impatient, he also shows signs of anxity. Sometimes I just feel like I need to leave for a few days & gather my thoughts. Have other mothers gone through this because I feel like I'm a BAD mom. Help!


----------



## Mrs. Negestie

Do you work outside the home and does your child attend daycare ?


----------



## JessicaD24

Yes, I work full time & so does my husband. He is in daycare 3 days a week. He starts pre-k 5 days a week next week. I'm hoping that helps him with the issues I'm having with him.


----------



## Mrs. Negestie

Well i think as a small suggestion is that you put in on a schedule there should be a little boy time,mommy time and together time but there should be a together time and in this time you two shre things and do things that the other likes to do because if you constantly try to push him off he is going to constanly try to prove that he is still around and that only gets you up set and try to get dad into this also. Wether it be reading or playing super heros or watching a show with him or maybe he can watch your favorite show and ask him to draw a pic of his favorite character or any thing he likes but with your children you most give in order to recieve but more time as parents you have to give.


----------



## Lavender

My kids arent little anymore & Im in my first year of enjoying being a grandmother AKA "Nana" But your post jolted a memory of my youngest son who was super hyper with ADD and on adderall'
I remember some days being so frustrated and having those exact thoughts that I need/ want to disappear & regroup, then u feel guilty for thinking that later. But NO you are not a bad parent take it one day at a time. Its a Great Job/ Blessing being a Mom but not a stress free one, Make sure you find time to relax and destress daily and it wont be so overwhelming and sadly time is gonna fly by cause my child im referring to is 16 now & I cant force him to appear at Home most days!


----------



## brad

I have a 4 year old son and a 1. 5 year old daughter. Either my wife and I are at home taking care of them. Yes they can drive you crazy if you let them. Understand you need to step up and be the role model for your very young child. They feed off your emotions. You are passing your anxiety on to your child. 

Read some books on parenting. Have some alone, quiet time for yourself everyday/night to gather yourself. Dont let the stress build up to the point you feel like you do. Dont rely on medication. Be bigger then the situation and remember your little boy is like a flower. You need to water it and give it the sunshine it needs to grow.


----------



## draconis

My daughter is 4 and as the primary care giver I can tell you at times it is rough and I need a minute to clear my head. When I went through depression a while back it seemed I was on autopilot for some time just to make it through the days. Take it a step at a time if need be and remember that the child needs you, and loves you.

draconis


----------



## foreverfrustrated

JessicaD24 said:


> My 4 year old son is driving me crazy. My husband is never at home to help. I'm really thinking about talking to a counceler because I think I'm having mental issues. I'm on anxity medicines & they work great when I'm not around my child. But, when he is out of control I get manic. He does not listen, he is impatient, he also shows signs of anxity. Sometimes I just feel like I need to leave for a few days & gather my thoughts. Have other mothers gone through this because I feel like I'm a BAD mom. Help!


totally understand u im 25 with a 4 year old son that is way too attached to me an boyfriend of five years who works constantly i think my main concerne is focused on my boyfriend who hasnt yet asked me to marry him but my kid deffinetely takes heat from me becuz of the resentment i have toward the old man our problems r maybe sensed by the kid and cause him to be even more needy than i am i i sometimes push him away just as my boyfriend does to me i feel horrible even when its happening but cant control it i have felt crazy enough to just completely abandon the entire situation but i love both of them very much i hav nofamily where we r and feel im burdening my friends if we talk about this


----------

